# Cornerstone Gladio



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I don’t post too often about newly released pedals, especially overdrives, that grab my attention but this one, a “D” style drive pedal really impressed me; so much that I preordered one


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Go to 3:15 for the Gladio review. I know some might not like TPS but I always find them refreshingly honest and humble. Dan knows his shit and their videos, especially sound quality, is top notch.


----------

